# someone using my aol account to spam people?



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

*-*

nm


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/zombies.php

Could be your computer has become a zombie, which is pretty common. What's the state of your anti-virus software?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

More likely they're spoofing your email address (rather than somehow using your pc). This has happened to me. There's nothing you can really do about it and you won't get in trouble for it (assuming it isn't some virus sending emails from your computer). 

If you're using outlook or some desktop based email program, then I'd set your firewall to notify you on any outgoing emails or check your sent messages to make sure it's not coming from your computer. If it is being sent from your machine, then you need to have your computer scanned for viruses.

If there is no virus or you use a web based email program, then I wouldn't worry about it. The emails you're getting are just automatic bounces. If they wanted to really track down the source, it would not lead to you.


----------

